# Scrub oak in prairie hay field



## okiecraig (Oct 6, 2009)

Looking for suggestion to kill oak plants in field. If herbicide, has to be safe for horses. thanks......


----------



## jdhayboy (Aug 20, 2010)

Might check out Remedy


----------



## brandenburgcattle42 (Sep 6, 2012)

Crossbow


----------

